# شو صار بالمنتدى الرياضي



## Ramzi (24 أكتوبر 2007)

وبعديييييييييييييييين
ايش اخبار المنتدى الرياضي اي ما روك

بدنا نتكلم انه الفيصلي (الزعيم الاردني) وصل لنهائي كاس اسيا


اتصرفوا ........


----------



## sunny man (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شو صار بالمنتدى الرياضي*

مبروك و عقبال ما يفوز بالكاس


----------



## Ramzi (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شو صار بالمنتدى الرياضي*

*

*

*تسلم يا  sunny man*
*ومن تمك لباب السماا       *


*

*

*

*​


----------



## sunny man (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شو صار بالمنتدى الرياضي*

خللى بالك لو الأهلى المصرى فاز على النجم الساحلى التونسى هيلاعب الفيصلى الاردنى فى كاس العالم للاندية باليابان وانا باشجع الاهلى و اتمنى لقاء مثير للفريقين و الفوز يكون لمن يستحقه


----------



## Ramzi (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شو صار بالمنتدى الرياضي*

:fun_lol:شكلنا حندبح بعض يا اخي :fun_lol:

واليقاء للاقوى :fun_oops:


----------



## sunny man (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شو صار بالمنتدى الرياضي*



Ramzi قال:


> :fun_lol:شكلنا حندبح بعض يا اخي :fun_lol:
> 
> واليقاء للاقوى :fun_oops:


 
و يهون عليك تدبح اخوك. بالمحبة نستطيع ان ننهى تلك الحرب الضروس


----------



## losivertheprince (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شو صار بالمنتدى الرياضي*

*سلام المسيح :
بصوا ياجماعه بلا دبح بلا بتنجان ....... بصراحه انا زملكاوي لكن لما الاهلي انشالله هشجع الاهلي طبعآ *​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شو صار بالمنتدى الرياضي*

يا جماعة سيبكم بلا الاهلى بلا النجم ركزوا يا جماعة فى انكوا تدعو للزمالك.......اة  بكرة عندة مباراة خطيرة قدام النادى المصرى ياااااااااااااارب بفوز بقى​


----------



## My Rock (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شو صار بالمنتدى الرياضي*

الحبيب قلم حر وضح الموضوع في موضوع الأقتراح




قلم حر قال:


> اٍقتراح جميل جدا .
> و أكرر كلام الأخ روك بأن الموضوع مطروح للنقاش منذ فتره .....و تم الاٍتفاق على أن تكون بطولة أوروربا القادمه ( أو قبلها بأسبوعين ) هي الفتره الأمثل للاٍفتتاح .
> طبعا اٍختيار هذا الوقت الذي قد يكون متأخرا في نظر الكثيرين له أسباب عده ...... و أهمها أننا لا نقرأ اي مواضيع رياضيه تطرح في المنتدى العام ( الذي يقبل المواضيع الرياضيه ) .
> قبل البطوله الأوروبيه سنحاول أن ننظم عمل القسم الرياضي بين المشرفين و الأعضاء المباركين ( المهتمين بالرياضه و المتابعين بشكل جيد و المتفرغين للمنتدى آنذاك ) !!
> ...


 
يعني لحد الأن لم نحدد موعد الأفتتاح...

تستطيعون استخدام المنتدى العام مؤقتا وسننقل كل المواضيع لقسمها لاحقا


سلام و نعمة


----------



## Ramzi (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شو صار بالمنتدى الرياضي*

:t13:اهم شي نكون بالخطة ...

مش بس وعود على ورق :94:


----------



## My Rock (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شو صار بالمنتدى الرياضي*



Ramzi قال:


> :t13:اهم شي نكون بالخطة ...
> 
> مش بس وعود على ورق :94:


 
حبيبي رمزي
كأدارة منتدى, نحن نأخذ كل خطوة على محمل الجدية و نرتب لها و نناقشها قبل المباشرة بها
و المنتدى و تطويره و توسيعه يهمنا بشكل كبير
لذلك نحن لا نضيع الوقت في دراسة افكار و خطط ستكون على الأوراق فقط, بل نقبل او نرفض الفكرة من البداية دون مجاملات
و فكرة المنتدى الرياضي لحد الأن فكرة مقبولة لكن مثل ما حددنا سابقا, نريد اطلاقها مع حدث رياضي كبير لكي نضمن التفاعل في القسم

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Ramzi (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شو صار بالمنتدى الرياضي*

انا بمزح يا ماي روك
انا عارف انكم بتستنوا بحدث كبير
الله يقويك يا اخي ماي روك !!!!


----------



## قلم حر (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شو صار بالمنتدى الرياضي*



Ramzi قال:


> وبعديييييييييييييييين
> ايش اخبار المنتدى الرياضي اي ما روك
> 
> بدنا نتكلم انه الفيصلي (الزعيم الاردني) وصل لنهائي كاس اسيا
> ...


يلا فرجينا نشاطك في القسم العام ( مرحليا ).
الفيصلاوي لما يحكي ......بيكون قد حكيه !!
و يا ريت تقول نهائي كأس ( الاٍتحاد ) الآسيوي :flowers:!



sunny man قال:


> خللى بالك لو الأهلى المصرى فاز على النجم الساحلى التونسى هيلاعب الفيصلى الاردنى فى كاس العالم للاندية باليابان وانا باشجع الاهلى و اتمنى لقاء مثير للفريقين و الفوز يكون لمن يستحقه


أتحداك أن يلعب الأهلي مع الفيصلي في كأس أندية العالم:spor22: !
و أراهنك بمليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــون جنيه ( اٍسترليني ) :spor24:!




losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :*
> 
> 
> *بصوا ياجماعه بلا دبح بلا بتنجان ....... بصراحه انا زملكاوي لكن لما الاهلي انشالله هشجع الاهلي طبعآ *​


صدقتك :2:!
-------------------------------
أرجو التركيز بالموضوع على مداخلات الأخ روك ....ففيها جوهر الموضوع .
سلام و نعمه .​


----------



## Ramzi (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شو صار بالمنتدى الرياضي*

ايوة هيك ... لقيت واحد يفزعلي 


فيصليييييييييييييي فيصلييييييييييييييي

وانا من عندي كمان مليييييييييييين ليرة هندية ....رهان:yaka:


----------



## losivertheprince (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شو صار بالمنتدى الرياضي*

سلام المسيح :
جميل قوي الموضوع ده وياريت يكون مفيش في القسم الرياضي تكون كرة القدم هي الغالبه وبس لا لازم تكون في رياضات مختلفه​


----------



## قلم حر (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شو صار بالمنتدى الرياضي*



Ramzi قال:


> ايوة هيك ... لقيت واحد يفزعلي
> 
> 
> فيصليييييييييييييي فيصلييييييييييييييي
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههه 
يلا فرجينا نشاطك في المواضيع الرياضيه ( من خلال القسم العام ) .
بس لا تخاف ......الشرط مضمون ( 100 % ) !
بتعرف ليش ؟


----------



## قلم حر (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شو صار بالمنتدى الرياضي*



losivertheprince قال:


> سلام المسيح :
> 
> 
> جميل قوي الموضوع ده وياريت يكون مفيش في القسم الرياضي تكون كرة القدم هي الغالبه وبس لا لازم تكون في رياضات مختلفه​


أظن أن كرة القدم ستكون الغالبه ......بسبب شعبيتها .....لكن القسم مفتوح لجميع أنواع الرياضيات ....,و أي عضو مهتم بالرياضه ممكن يفتح مواضيع حسب الرياضه أللي بيحبها .
حاليا : ممكن فتح أي موضوع رياضي في القسم العام ....... اٍلى أن نفتح قسم رياضي متخصص .
 اٍقتراح : يا ريت أللي يفتح موضوع يحط عنوان واضح ......مثلا :
رياضه - كرة السله - الأردن يفوز على ليبيا في بطوله كأس العرب و يلاقي العراق اليوم .
يعني عنوان الموضوع واضح و بيدل على أنه في الرياضه أولا , و نوع الرياضه ثانيا .و الخبر أخيرا .
سلام و نعمه .


----------



## قلم حر (21 أغسطس 2008)

تنويه : تم اٍفتتاح القسم الرياضي , و هو قسم فرعي من المنتدى العام .


----------

